# Lennox Bandsaw Blade Group Buy?  Any interest?



## MesquiteMan (Mar 1, 2008)

At least a year ago I did a bandsaw group buy here at IAP.  I swore that I would never do it again but now I am in need of some blades and am considering it!  The last GB was for Timberwolf blades from Suffolk Saw.  Since then I have started using Lennox blades and really like them better.  They are also a little less expensive.  

Anyway, if we can get together a 20 blade minimum order we will get a 20% discount and I will go ahead and give it one more shot!  Please post here if you would like to participate and about how many blades you would want.  If there is enough interest then I will put together a new topic with the specifics.

Here is the website for the company that I would be buying these from:  http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 1, 2008)

Curtis,
I would go for 3 blades...I'm kinda rough on them.
Jon


----------



## wudwrkr (Mar 1, 2008)

Curtis,
I just purchased a new Rikon 14" deluxe bandsaw today, so I am definitely in for two or three depending upon the cost.

The biggest problem with the bandsaw is that it is backordered and I have to wait three weeks to get it!!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be in for 2.  My Ryobi has 5 tpi.  It's like taking an axe after the wood.


----------



## RWL5420 (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be good for at least 2 blades

Since I figured out the ones I need I will post them here.

2- Diemaster2 10/14 Vari Tooth
1/4x.025
67.5 long

1- Diemaster2 Hook 6tpi
1/4x.025
67.5 long


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 1, 2008)

Multiple sizes, Curtis, or just the 14" stuff? I've only got the little 9" band saw, but I'd love to put some decent blades on it. The ones I keep buying aren't so hot and don't last long.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Karl,

I have an 18" Rikon so it would have to be multiple sizes since most don't have this size I would guess.  They allow mixed lots in size and configuration to make it to the 20 blade discount.  At least that is what I understand.  I will double check to be sure.

If we do this, I would highly suggest you get some of their Bi-metal blades instead of the cheaper carbon steel.  They last a lot longer and are GREAT blades.  Personally I use their 3/4" Classic and their 1/2 Diemaster II.  They last a long time as long as I don't hit rocks embeded in the roots I cut up to make my Worthless Wood blanks!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll give them a try. Probably 3 or 4
Don


----------



## n7blw (Mar 2, 2008)

I can go for 3 or so. I have a Powermatic 141 that takes a 95 in blade, so need a (almost) custom size.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, I'm in for three.

I'll take your advice and go with the Bi-metal for a couple of them:

*DM21-4x_025
Diemaster 2 1/4 x .025
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 59.25
Tooth_Pattern: Diemaster_HOOK_6TPI

DM23-8x_025
Diemaster 2 3/8 x .025
SX-Blade_Length_inches: 59.25
Tooth_Pattern: VARI_TOOTH_10_14*

I'd also like to try one of their carbon steel ones (in the common size section 59 1/4"), as it's the same price (with the discount, at least) as the Home Depot garbage I've been using, and it's always nice to have a spare to fall back on in case something goes wrong:

*56534-FLB4-1505 - (59-1/4") 4' 11-1/4"x 3/8" x .025 x 6TPI Hook, FLEX BACK*

Thanks for doing this, 20% is a pretty good savings.


----------



## BruceK (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd go in for 2 blades


----------



## JimBobTucson (Mar 2, 2008)

I just put my last blade in the saw today. I'm in for a couple 1/2 Diemaster II (104" - 3tpi hook)


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in for 4 blades. I still don't know why mine keep breaking. Maybe I shouldn't use them for cutting barrels.


----------

